# Toggenburg Mountain - Fabius, N.Y.



## eXtreme Burrito (Dec 1, 2010)

I go every Friday, because it's part of a program offered at SU.


What you said is pretty spot on. The runs aren't long, and the terrain park is either all or nothing. There isn't a lot to build on unless you want to hit some half-assed kicker in the middle of a green run. My primary sport is wakeboarding, so I'm not nearly as good with going over kickers as I am hopping a wake...and it's sad to see that there isn't many features for people like me that want to start getting some confidence on smaller features.


Also, being from the West Coast, I'm not one to really use safety bars on lifts, or a leash on my bindings. Been yelled at for both.



Though...It was pretty nice tonight, but it definitely iced over around 9 o'clock.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

I hold a season pass at Lab, but I hit up Togg 4-5 times a season, almost always nights. You're spot on. A big down side to me is that they only have the two lifts, so it can be a wait on the weekends - that's why I usually go nights. The upside is the Foggy Goggle - best ski hill bar in the area hands down IMO (food and bar-wise).

Song has greater variety of terrain and nice fall lines, but they're not putting the $$ back into the hill, like Lab - it shows in the grooming (technique and equipment) and the lifts.


----------



## RocktimusPrime (Dec 31, 2010)

eXtreme Burrito said:


> I go every Friday, because it's part of a program offered at SU.
> 
> 
> What you said is pretty spot on. The runs aren't long, and the terrain park is either all or nothing. There isn't a lot to build on unless you want to hit some half-assed kicker in the middle of a green run. My primary sport is wakeboarding, so I'm not nearly as good with going over kickers as I am hopping a wake...and it's sad to see that there isn't many features for people like me that want to start getting some confidence on smaller features.
> ...


Yeah I've been riding for about three years now, but this year I really took an interest in riding park. It was nice because at places like Wintergreen (Va.) and Whitetail (Pa.) they had a nice progressive park that you could build up on. 

At Togg it's just unfortunate that just about every jump has some rail thrown on it or they mutilate it to try and make a gap or something and then nobody touches the features. It's like they expect Shaun White to show up...

I've learned that a good park has about 60% smaller/medium features that are well kept and clearly designed to help people progress to the 40% of larger features.

Or you just get a place like Whitetail that has two parks -- one is strictly progressive and the other has all the expert stuff.


----------



## eXtreme Burrito (Dec 1, 2010)

Pretty much.


I'm used to boarding at Bear Mountain, CA, where everything is SPT certified and they have a lot of stuff that is there for all levels. I do all right at Togg, and I've been to Lab a few times.


----------



## RocktimusPrime (Dec 31, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> Ive always said its a good idea to ride the main four mountains in the region. Togg, Song, Lab, Greek all offer different strenghts and in fairness have their weaknesses.
> 
> Togg is what you all say it is. One thing Ive always liked about the place is their lodge, its nice. Your not going to see much of a terrain park there. But its a great place for beginners.
> 
> ...


Back when I bought my first board (and made the switch from rental rider to enthusiast) I took it to Lab and that's where I broke it in. I spent a lot of time doing trails at Song and back in my native area in Va./Md./Pa.

You're spot on. Song's a skier's mountain, but I like it. My fiancee rides with me and she's a good trail rider but has no desire to do park, so that's actually one of the better mountains when I'm with her.

When I went to Lab I was pretty much still learning my basics, so I felt it was a little too parky for me. They had a pretty large terrain park and so I may have to go check it out again since I'm moving into park. If I remember correctly, it had the big stuff and a good amount of progressive stuff. So that might be a place where I can learn on some smaller rails before graduating (start small...a lesson I've learned the hard way).

I still haven't been to Greek Peak yet and my fiancee is begging me to take her to Whiteface. That's a request I'm not going to deny.


----------

